# No ovulation after Negative Cycle



## OOZ (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi girls, 
Had my negative cycle in Oct, had one cycle after that and felt like I def didn’t ovulate. This month I was using ovulation sticks which def showed the surge on day 12 and even my (.)(.) got a bit tender a day after but then they completely went down. I definitely had swollen boobs before my IVF in the second part of my cycle and now nothing 2cycles in a row.

I remember asking my clinic and all they say that boobs can mean something or nothing and basically that I shouldn’t pay much attention to it. But I feel like we do trust our bodies and listen to them.

Do you think it’s possible to have LH surge but do not ovulate? 

P


----------

